# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  My SMP Journey

## ericm

Hey guys! 

Here's my story (in a nutshell): 

I'm a 36 year old male from Canada.  I first started experiencing male pattern baldness since I was about 24-25 years old, but because I've started shaving my head (voluntarily) since I was 18, it was never really an issue for me.  Part of it is because my dad had the same issue, I know this was going to be my destiny.  

A good friend of mine came to me about a year ago with the whole SMP treatment thing, which I thought was bogus at first.  After seeing his 2nd treatment, however, I was blown away.  However, at this point, I didn't feel the need to spend the money for myself as it was not a problem for me.  

However, a few short months later, I started noticing that the receding at the crown was so bad to the point where the horseshoe is very visible even after a fresh shave (as seen attached).  This is with Schick Hydro 5 blade shaved against the grain

----------


## ericm

Here are some pics taken 4 days after my 1st SMP treatment (with hair growth for about the same # of days).  

What you will notice is that the density needs some work; this is as expected from a 1st treatment.  The emphasis from this treatment is to define the hairline and outline where density needs to be applied in the subsequent treatments.  

Redness was noticeable for the first 1-2 days, and subsided heavily after that.  The SMP dots will shrink over the next few days.

----------


## ericm

Here's some pics after a fresh shave.  Boy did that feel refreshing!

----------


## ericm

I went for my 2nd SMP treatment 7 days after my first initial treatment.  The focus today was to apply more density around the crown as well as the top of my head.  

Here's a pic taken a day after this session.  

It appears to be a lot darker than the last post you saw; keep in mind that a lot of it will fade.  Redness is not as bad as after my first treatment (I guess my scalp got used to it)

----------


## ericm

Here are some pics after a fresh shave 4 days after my second SMP treatment.  Look at how much more density exist in the crown!

----------


## ericm

And here's a pic I took earlier today under natural lighting.  This is taken 10 days after my 2nd SMP treatment.  

Overall, the journey thus far have been amazing.  I am looking to wait another 45 days to go for my 3rd treatment.  This is all dependent on how the ink fades from here till now.

----------


## ericm

what's happenin' people....

here are some pics after a fresh shave in preparation for my 3rd and final session tomorrow:

----------


## ericm

Hey guys! 

Here are some final pics taken 4 days after my final session.  

Before shaving: 



After shaving: 



The practitioner focused on adding more density to the top and crown area, as well as refining/blending from the temple.

----------


## goldnt

Hey bud, it looks great! Where did you go??

----------


## ericm

Thanks man.  Went to HIS in Toronto.  Highly recommended!

----------


## hanginginthewire

Can I ask why transplant wasn't considered?  Or was it?

----------


## ericm

> Can I ask why transplant wasn't considered?  Or was it?


 Of course you can ask.  Nah never considered transplants as I never looked good with hair anyway.  If anything, there was a time in my life where I wanted to laser the rest of my hair off so that it's even.  The only thing that truly bugged me was the horseshoe, which is no longer an issue.  

I've had a shaved head more than half my life (voluntarily even when I did have a full set of hair).

----------


## goldnt

Hey thanks for replying! I agree I just hate the horseshoe. I like the shaved head look as well. How's it's holding up for you any recent pics? I'm looking to have it done within the next month or two.

----------


## ericm

> Hey thanks for replying! I agree I just hate the horseshoe. I like the shaved head look as well. How's it's holding up for you any recent pics? I'm looking to have it done within the next month or two.


 It's holding up quite well dude.  Matter of fact, just took some pics in relatively natural lighting earlier: 



This was taken about 90 days post 3rd and final treatment

----------

